# RIAT - Royal International Air Tattoo



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone is going to the air show this year, if so how many of us? I might be looking at doing a rally there next year so all inputs would be welcome.... the C&CC and CC are there I know....

www.airtattoo.com/airshow


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

RIAT is a bit manic with huge crowds most years but is usually a good show, particularly this year as a number of aircraft will go on to Farnborough which starts the following day.
Not doing RIAT this year but will be at Farnborough for the whole week.
If anyone is going to Farnborough come to the Vulcan Village (beside the aircraft) and say hello.

Landyman.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Clive,
We go every year on the C&CC Gloucestershire DA site. Would be very interested in a MHF Rally next year though. 

Al.
sennen523.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi Clive we have not been before but if you are organizing a rally their next year we would be interested
Lin


----------



## Chrys (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Clive,

We are going this year with the C&CC. Have been on a number of occasions in the past.

If you organize a rally next year then we will be interested.

Chris


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

We've never been (either to a rally or this airshow) - would like to though...count us in :wink:


----------



## keith_c (Feb 8, 2010)

We'd be interested too.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Air show meet*

I haven't made any plans for next year but an airshow is definitely on my radar screen.. Please add me to your "interested" list. Thanks.
Viv


----------

